

The Future of Venture Capital is Hanging-Out Downtown: The Not So Big Secret  - davidblerner
http://www.davidblerner.com/david_b_lerner/2010/03/the-future-of-venture-capital-is-hanging-out-downtown-the-not-so-big-secret.html
Despite the hyped meme people are putting out there about the “venture model being broken”, I’m definitely of the school that believes Venture Capital is merely going back to its roots. Smaller, smarter, more agile, leaner, that’s all. Just look at the charts Kopelman’s been sharing of late. If you ask me, this is all a very good thing.
======
davidblerner
“What has been will be again, what has been done will be done again; there is
nothing new under the sun.”

